# [SOLVED] I'm stuck in Safe Mode, can't get out.



## Mike Wendell (Apr 6, 2011)

My computer is a: HP Pavilion dv7-4083cl Entertainment Notebook, running Intel Core i5
I'm using Windows 7 for os.
It was shut down incorrectly so when I restarted it, it started in Safe Mode.
I've tried the only things I know to fix it. 1.Rebooted it numerous times and 2. I tried System Restore a couple of times.
Neither one of these worked.
Can someone please help?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm stuck in Safe Mode, can't get out.*

Hi Mike Wendell and welcome to TSF

Whilst in Safe Mode do: Windows Key +R and type MSCONFIG and hit OK. In the next window that opens, go to the 'Boot tab' and uncheck 'Safe Boot' and hit Apply and OK.

Also, you should edit your first post to remove your phone number and email. It's just asking to be spammed otherwise.


----------



## Mike Wendell (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: I'm stuck in Safe Mode, can't get out.*

Thank you so much. I can't wait to get home and try this out, and thanks for the advise about removing my phone number and email.
It must be obvious that this is my first Forum and my first post.
Again thanks.


----------



## Mike Wendell (Apr 6, 2011)

Mike Wendell said:


> Thank you so much. I can't wait to get home and try this out, and thanks for the advise about removing my phone number and email.
> It must be obvious that this is my first Forum and my first post.
> Again thanks.


It worked. How great it feels to have success now and then.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm stuck in Safe Mode, can't get out.*

Glad it helped.

Can you mark this as Solved at the top. Thread Tools>Mark this thread as solved

Cheers.


----------



## Mike Wendell (Apr 6, 2011)

TheGift73 said:


> Glad it helped.
> 
> Can you mark this as Solved at the top. Thread Tools>Mark this thread as solved
> 
> Cheers.


Hello again,
I want to do the proper thing here, but I can't find the place where I can mark this as "Solved"
Can you help direct me in more detail?

Thanks again

PS. Now that things seem to be working properly, should I be switching something back regarding Safe Mode?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm stuck in Safe Mode, can't get out.*

Hi Mike,

To mark the thread as solved Go Thread Tools>Mark this thread as Solved (see attached image)



> PS. Now that things seem to be working properly, should I be switching something back regarding Safe Mode?


Nope, just boot as normal from now on (not safe mode).


----------

